
OpenAI – Universe Installation Guide Ubuntu 16.04 - dsr12
https://alliseesolutions.wordpress.com/2016/12/08/openai-universe-installation-guide-ubuntu-16-04/
======
wagonhelm
Beat me to posting this :)

